# 3 homes, 80 acres, 60x125 multipurpose bldg



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

We have for sale 3 homes on 80 acres in rural South central Missouri. The homes are move in ready, each with their own electric meter and well. This property would make a wonderful family compound. Beautiful 60x125 custom fabricated metal building, fully insulated, commercial wiring and lighting, 4 overhead electric doors, tack room/bathroom, concrete footer and floor with the exception of 4 horse stalls. Property is very private, completely fenced and gated and set up for rotational grazing with water and electric to each pasture/turnout. Property abuts over 1500 acres of Mark Twain National forest with access to the Gasconade River. 

We are selling to downsize and relocate closer to family! Please call or email anytime. 417-664-4224 or [email protected]


----------



## Lilbitof4 (Mar 2, 2011)

I am very interested in this area. Do you have a link to the listing or any pictures of the property?


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

You can view the listing at Lands of America, listing ID 1084374. I would also be happy to email pictures to you and welcome phone calls anytime.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

This is absolutely gorgeous. Out of my price range but definitly to dream about.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

That is a beautiful property! How long did it take to develop it to that point?

It could easily be a "horsey b & b" or some kind of retreat/conference center, too. Probably more likely to sell as a business venture due to the price point.


----------



## Mironsfarm (Feb 3, 2011)

wow that place is perfect! now all i have to do is come up with the money and i will be in heaven!


----------



## JustMe2 (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm sitting in a puddle of my own drool!! Lol!! Exactly what we're looking for, but the other parties joining us don't have their share yet!! Bummer!!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

WOW, this is a cool place, I could come up with most of the money. I`m just trying to figure out what to do with the other two houses. Guest houses maybe, mother in law house maybe, or could just live in one for a third of the year and so on. How much is in hay fields? How good of shape is the older dairy barn? Any other buildings? Have any bears down that way? It is a super nice looking place. How far from Town? > Thanks Marc


----------



## mozarkian (Dec 11, 2009)

Falcon area is beautiful, we camp and mushroom hunt on the Gasconade River there most years. Very laid back, farming community. Very nice property you are selling.


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the great comments. We have worked very hard to create a private, comfortable, safe oasis for ourselves and our animals. The hay fields are about 30 acres in total. The dairy barn is very solid, could easily be put back in working order. We just had the metal roof repaired and painted. We have added two large horse stalls on the side that we also use for calves in the winter. There is also an old barn that use for a chicken coop and a two car garage that needs siding. The entire place is fenced and set up for rotational grazing with water and electric to each pasture. We have not ever seen or heard of any bears in this area. I think there have been several sightings a little farther South, maybe in Ava? We are approx 25 miles from Lebanon to the NE and Mountain Grove to the South. I work part time in Lebanon and the drive is beautiful. We are so sad to be leaving this area but are at a time in our lives where we need to be closer to family. Whoever lives here next is going to be so lucky, all the hard work is done!


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

How much do the taxes run on the place?


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

$2240.00 per year


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

WOW!

That is one nice piece of property.. I would love to be able to afford it, but the reality is we can't.. I hope you find a buyer that loves it as much as you obviously have..


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow! Boy, do I wish we could buy your place. It's absolutely lovely. I cannot believe how little you pay for taxes. They'd be more than 10K here.


----------



## Trailsend (Apr 20, 2012)

Here is a link to a YouTube slide show if anyone is interested: (Hope I did this right!)

[ame]http://youtu.be/U7nCYHkQW_M[/ame]


----------

